# Ayuda con driver L292 para motores DC



## juampablotoledo (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola, llevo algún rato haciendo experimentos en arduino, pero una de las cosas que se me ha hecho esquiva es el control de motores (potencia y sentido), he podido utilizar las salidas tipo PWM del arduino para motores pequeños, pero quisiera hacer algunas prácticas con el driver L292.

Si alguien tiene algún experimento con este integrado agradecería mucho que me pasara el esquemático y una idea de cómo hacer el código para controlarlo. Lo que quisiera saber es cómo estructurar el código, necesito el tipo de instrucciones que le debo mandar al driver y el uso de sus pines.

Gracias desde Venezuela.

Juan Pablo Toledo


----------

